
Dropbox buys Audiogalaxy - chinmoy
http://gigaom.com/2012/12/12/dropbox-audiogalaxy-acquisition/?utm_source=social&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=gigaom
======
btgeekboy
I'm curious to see where they take this. Amazon, Google, and Apple already
will host your music and have stores to sell new music from; Dropbox has
neither. What could they possibly do that would be more than just a "me too!"?

~~~
NameNickHN
They already have a huge user base. If they can provide additional features
and make money from it, why not do it?

